# nest box dimensions



## allen

hi all i was just talking to my brother and seems he has 2 male common gey tiels 1 common female grey 1 female wf he wants to breed them and he wants to make his own nest boxes any and all info on building your own nest boxes and how to go about to get them into condition would be good as he has never done this before it is also good to hear him excited about his birds it has always been his family first now that he is 50 he bought these 4 tiels for 600 dollars and the tiels don,t like his kids or grandkids at all so the tiels no that my brother is dad thanks so much


----------



## atvchick95

my tiel nesting boxes are 12"x12"x12" Square , we made ours out of scrap wood my boyfriends dad had laying around it's pretty thick wood , we've also used plywood for some of our nest boxes 

and we made ours to where the lid lifts off so we can check on the eggs/ babies much eaiser 

I found alot of differnt sites that helped when i was researching size i just googled Breeding cockatiels, or Nest box for cockatiels 

you can word it many differnt ways, sometimes you get different websites when you do but sometimes no matter how you word a search u get all the same sites


----------



## Laura

Now you will have to send your brother over here to join as well


----------



## poppabill

12x12x12 is good but a little bigger is also good. When i made a few a couple yrs ago i made them 14x14x12 high and it seemed better size to me, it works better with a large clutch as well.
I made them with a sliding top on one and a hinged lift up top on one and they both worked well. Also made a small peep hole in the back, i just cut a hole 3x3 in the back and cut a piece 4x4 and and put a screw in the top and it just swung back and forth when needed. yup just my 2 cents...be happy...

PS these attached outside the cage.


----------

